
Signal 3.9.0 - tosh
https://apps.apple.com/us/app/signal-private-messenger/id874139669
======
tosh
"""

• Your next upgrade deserves an upgrade. Quickly and securely transfer your
Signal information to a brand-new iPhone or iPad. Use the end-to-end encrypted
migration feature to move data from an old device to a new device over a
private direct connection between the two devices.

• Notifications now react better to your actions (and reactions). Reaction
notifications are automatically cleared when they are seen on a linked iPad,
or when a reaction is removed or replaced.

• The wheels of progress never stop turning. After this release, we will say
goodbye to iOS 10 support in order to pave the way for new features.

"""

